# Mantua Mikado.....thoughts?



## Littlefoot14 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey there everyone,

Hope your all having an excellent evening. Ive been away from the forums for a bit, but im back!

Ive got some questions about a steamer that keeps invading my thoughts. Its a Mantua 2-8-2 Mikado in the Northern Pacific roadname. Ive seen it twice in the closest thing i have to a hobby shop (small corner in a small outdoor/hunting/fishing store believe it or not). Not only am i not a steamer guy, but im also not a fan of the Northern Pacific, and for some reason i feel the need to learn some more about this locomotive. Anyways, before i go and do something stupid i figured id better pop in and ask for some help. 

Shes asking $65 for the locomotive, how is this for a price?

How do Mantuas run? Smooth and quiet or with a grumble like an Athearn BB?

Detail didnt look to awful bad, but is there something majorly wrong with it that im not picking up on?

I have 18in radius curves, will this be a problem?

Thanks for any and all help!
-Matt


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mantua is a solid, reliable brand from long ago. Ask if this is the later MDC/Roundhouse offering as they were bought out some time back under the Mantua Classics name. If it is, it has the quieter drive, if not, it's your classic tabletop growler---nothing wrong with that if you're old school like me. 

$65 is neither good or bad, that's right about the upper end of their price range... if you're interested in owning it, offer $50 cash and stand firm to see if they'll bite. REMEMBER...if you do that, you're on your honor to follow thru if they say yes, don't do it if you're not going to follow thru...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Read post # 182 in my thread littlefoot.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=83504#post83504

A link for you.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Little Foot, Ditto to what Shay and Big Ed have said about Mantua(especially the early editions). I had a Mikado for over 15 years and it never failed me. Big heavy monster that could pull 25 cars without a hitch...flat no incline! Cosmetically not too shabby and you can convert from horn hook to knucklers if thats a question. I sold it to my next door neighbor for $35.00...nice guy that I am. Yeah $50.00 is pretty darn good price and its worth it!:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, $65 isin't bad, I have a Mantua Mike (Pacific Boiler on Mikado frame, and first ever off the line, with papers to prove it! Nickel Plate Scheme, USA made C.1993 A.D.), and it's one of my best runners. The 4-6-2's are going for $180 new from Model Power (Mantua Classics), and so I say, buy it, who cares about the road name, heck, if I was in your shoes, I'd get it in a heart beat! But then again, I have NP in my blood, and I'm not much older than you, but I've been around long enough to know a thing or two about HO steam locomotives!

It will last, and Mantua is my perfered locomotive if you want standard, "modern-ish," power (I also have the 4-6-2 Pacific, USA made, and they make a nice pair). If it's Mantua Classic, then there's no shame there ethier, but if it's true a Mantua, from New Jersey, USA, then go man go! 

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 
- Ayeeee! - The Fonz says


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the 2-8-4. Same drive train. It is a little loud but not to bad. Good loco if you can get it.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet, sometimes, there silent like sleeping babies, but if you have the old open frame motor, like in the o'l 4-6-2, then you got more noise than a 1970's Australian Supergroup Rock Concert (I went through one when I was 4!), when they start up, or bolt down the rails at full gallop!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

trainguru said:


> Sweet, sometimes, there silent like sleeping babies, but if you have the old open frame motor, like in the o'l 4-6-2, then you got more noise than a 1970's Australian Supergroup Rock Concert (I went through one when I was 4!), when they start up, or bolt down the rails at full gallop!


Mine is an open frame and although it is louder than the newer can ones it is not to loud. The trick is to make sure that the motor bushings are properly oiled. They can dry out quickly. When they are dry they make allot of noise. Also make sure that all of the gears in the drive train are properly greased. I have found that the gears often louder than the motor. If the worm gear on the motor is not properly aligned it will make a grinding. Shims can fix that. 

For my Blue Box locos they can be made to run relatively silent by properly oiling the bushings. Also properly greasing the gears in the trucks will reduce allot of the noise.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## tyconator (May 5, 2011)

I finally got one myself. Very heavy metal boiler and she can pull or what!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the club, and nice quoting there on Bill and Ben from the original Thomas Books by Rev. W. Awdry


----------

